# Which tapioca to use for body butter?



## boondocker (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi, everyone!  WSP has a sale on additives going on.  Thought I would try some tapioca to reduce the greasy feel in the body butters, but never having used them before, was wondering about which one to buy....they have 2 kinds:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/tapioca-starch-pure.aspx

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/slick-fix-oil-locking-powder.aspx

Seems that the second one is a new product for them since last August.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 12, 2016)

I think they are one in the same looking at the ingredients. I'd get the least expensive one to be honest.  I question some f their products. They rename them instead of calling it what it is.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 12, 2016)

I'll bet the "oil-locking" one is modified tapioca starch and the other is regular. I'm no expert, but *I think* modified absorbs more liquid volume.

ETA: I use Expandex Modified Tapioca Starch from Amazon with good success.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012833N6O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It's a lot less expensive at 5lbs or so.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jun 12, 2016)

snappy - have you found any other uses for the modified tapioca starch besides body butter?  Just wondering if it's worth the price difference . . . I found the regular stuff at my local asian market for a whopping $2/lb!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 12, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> snappy - have you found any other uses for the modified tapioca starch besides body butter?  Just wondering if it's worth the price difference . . . I found the regular stuff at my local asian market for a whopping $2/lb!



I tried it in bath bombs  - adding my FO to it so it would 'sorb into it. I didn't notice much difference there. 

I  haven't really compared it to regular tapioca starch though. I just happened to have it and took to using it. The expandex modified stuff is very smooth, clump-free and silky - almost like a face powder.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jun 15, 2016)

I use regular tapioca starch in my body butter.  I've never used the modified.  I can tell you I consider the regular stuff to be a miracle ingredient.  Make my busy butter less greasy feeling, and gives it this amazing silky feel.  Great stuff.


----------

